# Shanghai counter locations?



## HeHa (Feb 10, 2006)

Hey does anyone know where the counter(s) in Shanghai is located? I'm lucky enough to have a friend teaching out there for a year so Asian exclusives here I come!


----------



## user2 (Feb 10, 2006)

No I don't know where it is but:

HELLO MY NEW BEST FRIEND!


----------



## Isis (Feb 10, 2006)

LOL you're a trip!

Try emailing MAC direct. They're pretty helpful with those things.


----------



## HeHa (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_No I don't know where it is but:

HELLO MY NEW BEST FRIEND! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

She barely tolerates my own addiction - but I'll ask if she minds picking up extras


----------



## ambidextrous (Feb 11, 2006)

Parkson
Shanghai
918 Huaihai Central Road 1/F
Shanghai 
6415-5204 

There's only this one according to the MAC Website


----------



## HeHa (Feb 11, 2006)

yay! thanks!


----------

